

Show HN: Archive your starred GitHub repos and gists for search with Kippt - jorde
https://kippt.com/sync/

======
mej10
So happy to see Kippt going in this direction!

I have been using Evernote for storing/searching gists of interest. It looks
like Kippt is more seriously looking at integration with other services, which
has the potential to be awesome.

Keep it up!

------
eranation
Nice HN native integration in the extension, great app, I like the direction
this is going

One small comment - user experience is not smooth for github sync, (or any
other integration I tried, e.g. pocket)

I might be doing something wrong, but it seems it takes time to "load", and I
can't search or see integrated stuff

not showing the user a "please come back soon while we get your data from
pocket / github" or a showing a progressbar is equivalent to "it's not
working, next" for most users...

------
kirillzubovsky
That's a great idea! I often see Gists that I want to remember, but can never
actually remember where to find them afterwards. Thanks guys!

